# 2009 Hoyt Avenger Plus



## bowhnts

My wife is going to get a bow. She is new to archery. Has anyone shot the 2009 Hoyt Avenger Plus? And, if so, what is your opinion of it?

Thanks,

P.S. - I am new to Archery Talk.


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* bowhnts. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Springhill

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12

welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl

Welcome to AT! I haven't shot the bow you're asking about, so I can't comment...please let your wife know she's welcome to join AT anytime! Happy shooting, I hope you find the right bow soon :archer:


----------



## Roofy49

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!


----------



## Pickert

Welcome to AT.:smile:

Sorry haven't shot that bow yet.


----------

